# Half Hitch's rigged ballyhoo.



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

I noticed that some of the ballyhoo at Half Hitch, in Destin, come pre-rigged with a wire leader on them and a hook. Are these rigs worth it or should I just rig my own ballyhoo? Also, could you fit one of the ends of those rigs through the hole at the front of the skirt?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Pre-rigged is ok if you're trolling them naked. If you want to skirt them cut off the leader eye, slide the skirt on and then twist up a new eye. Personally I don't use them because I have lures rigged for Ballyhoo and they are easy to put on.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

I rig any baits were pulling on mono myself, the pre rigged with wire work fine, just close the loop with pliers and you should be able to pull them through your lure with a piece of rigging wire.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Big Mack said:


> I noticed that some of the ballyhoo at Half Hitch, in Destin, come pre-rigged with a wire leader on them and a hook. Are these rigs worth it or should I just rig my own ballyhoo? Also, could you fit one of the ends of those rigs through the hole at the front of the skirt?


They are fine and they do work but personally I prefer to rig my own. You'll pay the same price for 3 pre-rigged as you would for 12 un-rigged. What I do is buy the hoo's the day before our trip, bring them home, thaw them out. I have the crew come over and we drink beer and discuss the trolling game plan while we rig them. When we are done rigging them, we brine them and put them in the fridge.


----------

